# Chevy Bolt battery disassembly



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

More interesting details of this battery here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBzRKglr95U

Two modules of 10 cells (20 cells) is 138 lbs and 13.5'' x 37.75'' x 4.25'' for 11.88 kWh


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Yabert

Who is that guy "professor??" - what a cack handed way of doing things!

When I took my Volt pack apart I started by removing the bus bars - that way there was no high voltage anywhere (45 v) 

The new modules are higher volt - taking the service plug out gets to two 170 v halves but the next thing to do is to take the busbars off cutting the beast into smaller safer lumps

This "Professor" takes all sorts of other things off first 

Still it's an impressive looking battery


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Very detailed and informative set of videos.
I see now why EVs and Hybrids are so expensive...they are hugely complex.
No one will ever convince me that an EV is likely to be any more reliable than a modern ICE !


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Duncan said:


> Who is that guy "professor??" - what a cack handed way of doing things!


I agreed!
I did the same with my Volt battery. Removed few small busbars to drop the voltage.



Karter2 said:


> ...they are hugely complex.
> No one will ever convince me that an EV is likely to be any more reliable than a modern ICE !


Don't let you impress by few hundred parts like this. Remember, they are non-moving, they are thermal regulated close to earth average temperature and they are seal in a box.
To me, compare to a turbo charge ICE with electronic fuel injection systems and anti polution system with muffler... they look very simple and reliable


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Karter2 said:


> Very detailed and informative set of videos.
> I see now why EVs and Hybrids are so expensive...they are hugely complex.
> No one will ever convince me that an EV is likely to be any more reliable than a modern ICE !


I don't think that you have taken a new car apart lately!

Gone are the old days of a few wires and a carburettor - now everything is digital electronic

New IC cars are insanely complex! - much more so than EV's


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Duncan said:


> I don't think that you have taken a new car apart lately!
> 
> Gone are the old days of a few wires and a carburettor - now everything is digital electronic
> 
> New IC cars are insanely complex! - much more so than EV's


But also insanely reliable !!...due to being developed progressively over many years, one component at a time, with proven reliability.
Most new EVs are totally new designs, often with new technology and multiple components from different suppliers used in unproven combinations.
Sure , modern ICEs are complex and a sensor failure may throw up a warning light and send you for an expensive service fix, but i suspect there are a multiple more sensors etc in an all electical system that will shut down the system and disable the vehicle.
Have you seen the issues with Teslas power control unit in the Roadsters,..
Insulation breakdown of the thermal transfer material causing many of them to just "brick" without warning, leading to long, expensive major replacement, if the parts can be sourced (component stock-out situation !)
No, as i said, you cannot convince me a commercial EV is any more reliable than a modern ICE......let alone a diesel LandRover !


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

You almost had me believing that you were serious about IC cars being more reliable - then you said "diesel Land Rover" - and I realised that you were just being facetious


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

I fighting with my 95 benz gas engine been missing on 3 cylinders for the last month . High temperatures , vibration,changing states ,contamination of consumables and components and closed source electronics working in this environment. And you still have almost as many electric motors as a ev. just 
12 volt brush motors.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Almost sounds like blown head gasket


----------



## Nuts&Volts (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone have or seen and discharge data for a Bolt battery? Obviously it can do 150kW which is like 2.5C, but can it do more? 

I did see some CAN data suggesting that the battery pack resistance measurement was 116-120mOhms. It listed it as Ohms, but that just doesn’t make sense. That would be about 100V drop or 1V per cell at 800-850A (5C). That’s probably over what I’d feel comfortable pushing most batteries. 

Any other data points. Voltage under load measurement points or anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

